# i hope its not too major



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

sooo here goes. 
the past couple weeks ive noticed an uneven squeeling at the front right tire while going 5mph-40mph and a little while breaking (quiets down a little after a while of driving ((probably from warming up)) but still bugs me)
now today i went to a buddys shop and put her on the lift and checked a few things. he says the squeeling is because i need new brake pads but is this possibly even when it squeels without braking?? 
and also when we shook the wheel left to right the tie rod seems to be a tad loose but not horrible. 

DOES ALL THIS SOUND CORRECT?


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Could be. If your brake pads are worn enough, they will squeal while you are driving.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

k just wanted some other opinions. i wont be charged for alignment or labor so probably about $100 ill be lookin at


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Brake pads have tabs that make the pads squeel when they are worn out, and if the piston doesn't retract far enough they will still squeel while driving, replace the pads.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

jetstang said:


> Brake pads have tabs that make the pads squeel when they are worn out, and if the piston doesn't retract far enough they will still squeel while driving, replace the pads.


My stock brake pads did not have tabs. I replaced at 110,000 miles anyway. Glad I did, they were very worn.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> My stock brake pads did not have tabs. I replaced at 110,000 miles anyway. Glad I did, they were very worn.


 drive it a little harder you might enjoy the car a little more.


----------

